
Supermarket Forced to Destroy $35,000 in Food After Woman Coughs All over It - Vaslo
https://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2020/03/25/pennsylvania-supermarket-throws-out-food-after-coronavirus-prank/
======
celticninja
I am all for making examples of these idiots at this stage of the proceedings.

------
java-man
This should be followed by a terrorism charge maybe?

